# Western saddle help!



## biggame12 (May 11, 2009)

I just wanted to know some good but cheap saddle brands and where to get them cause I'm using my dads old roping saddle that he has used for 20 years and just need a cheap decent first saddle.

Thanks yall


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd go with something synthetic if you want cheap. Look around on ebay. BUT beware of ANYTHING on ebay that seems "too good to be true" - it IS too good to be true. Cheap saddles and cheaply made saddles are WAY different, so be careful.. Trees that break are dangerous to you and your horse, so make sure you're getting something solid. Wintec, Ozark Saddle King of Texas, Abetta are all good brands that make synthetic saddles.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Cheap and decent don't really belong in the same sentence (LOL)! What price range are you looking in and what type of saddle?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> Cheap and decent don't really belong in the same sentence (LOL)! What price range are you looking in and what type of saddle?


With western saddles, that's pretty true, lol. I guess I should have asked HOW cheap you meant. ;]


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't know how easy they'd be to find in Texas, but Jack Foster (J&M Saddlery) makes a good saddle and they are decently priced. My saddle is going on 12 years old (I think) and it still looks great and has held up well. 

Billy Shaw in Alabama was supposed to have made a decent saddle, and you can find his on ebay every now and then.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

LeahKathleen said:


> BUT beware of ANYTHING on ebay that seems "too good to be true" - it IS too good to be true.


I love how you put it.  Actually I run into one exception (people handmade the leather sidepulls and sold them on ebay (not anymore though) and OMG it was GREAT quality for $20). But generally you get what you pay for. Lol!

Can you give a price range? I'd definitely look into Abetta and Fabtron.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Cheap and decent are not going to describe the same saddle (new and leather that is). 

If you want something affordable and GOOD, then you need to look at synthetics. Abetta, Fabtron, and Big Horn make affordable synthetic saddles that are made in the USA and built with quality materials. Big Horns are synthetic/leather combo. Some web sites:
http://www.horse.com/Big-Horn-Cordura-Saddle-Full-Quarter-Horse-Bars-WKA16.html
http://www.horse.com/Big-Horn-Trail-Cordura-Saddle-WKS06.html
http://www.southerntrails.us/FabtronSaddles.html
http://www.southerntrails.us/AbettaSaddles.html

Southern Trails has some nice synthetic/leather combo saddles that are made in the USA and pretty sharp looking.
Cordura Saddles, Lightweight Saddles, Synthetic Saddles

They also have some "economy" leather saddles that are US made and "decent" while still being affordable.
Economy Saddle, US Made

The key is to look for a saddle that us made in the USA on a HARDwood or Ralide tree. Stay AWAY from fiberglass or fiberflex trees. If it just says "wood" ask what kind of wood they use in the tree. You do NOT want Pine or other "soft" woods, as they will warp and weaken over time.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with L2R but I would avoid the Ralide tree unless it is American made - like anything else there are different qualities to that tree. Also, fiberglass is to be avoided but not fiberglassed covered hardwood - a very popular and sturdy tree made quite often by Steele tree company and used in a very wide range of good American made saddles.

If you are below the $500 mark, then look for some used saddles made by TexTan, Circle Y, Simco, or Billy Cook as an example. You can usually find them in the $350 range.

As everyone suggested avoid those "Western saddle packages" found on ebay for $350 and below. They are imports and the quality of the leather and especially the tree is poor.


----------



## biggame12 (May 11, 2009)

I really would like to stay under $600 but I could maybe get $800. That's about my price range..
Thanks for all the posts


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

In that price range you should be able to find a decent saddle. Give Kevin a call Western Saddles, Trail Saddles, Barrel Saddle, Ranch Saddle (he is also a member here and a knowledgeable as well as a good guy to work with. Also ask about Dakota saddles - at that price, I love them.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

If you look at Billy Cooks, be sure to make sure they're the one's made in Sulphur, OK, not the ones made in Green-something, TX


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

biggame12 said:


> I really would like to stay under $600 but I could maybe get $800. That's about my price range..
> Thanks for all the posts


Wow! You can get really decent saddle for this price range. 

You can certainly look into Billy Cook, Alamo, and Dakota. I believe some models go below 800$. And you can always look into used ones (I'd add also Textan and Circle Y).


----------



## biggame12 (May 11, 2009)

Rawhide Roper - # 51 - Made in the USA
Tree: Ralide 5-year warranty - Semi-QH
Horn: 3.5" Latigo Leather Wrapped
Seat: 15", 16", 17" Padded Suede Black
Cantle: 4" Cheyenne Roll
Rigging: Drop D with 3 Piece Back Cinch
Stirrup: Leather Covered Roper
Finish: Tan, Medium Oil, Dark Brown, Mahogany, Black

Special $ 529.00
Do you think this is a good saddle for the price? I honstely don't know anything about saddles and just wondering if this is a good one for the price in your mind.
Thanks


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like a Dixie Roper which isn't a bad saddle but a Dakota is considerably better at about the same price.


----------



## BLUEBIRDFLYS (Apr 9, 2009)

Ditto on the J&M Saddle. I bought one of their reining saddles 10 years ago. Well made and at an affordable price. I'm not sure if they have a website but they are located in Hazelhurst, MS and West Monroe, LA. I'll be contacting them in the very near future for a roper or ranching saddle.


----------

